# Datei per PHP auf anderem Server ausführen



## MistR-X (30. September 2003)

Hiho,
Ich bin dabei ein Webinterface zu coden und hab diesbezüglich ne Frage:

Wie kann ich mit PHP eine Datei ausführen, die auf einem anderen (Game)server liegt?

bzw:

Wie kann ich eine SSH Verbindung zu einem anderen Server herstellen?

Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus für die Hilfe,
MfG,
MistR-X


----------



## Slater (30. September 2003)

Am besten stellst du mal eine Verbindung zur Suchfunktion her  -> Suche nach SSH

Slater


----------



## chibisuke (30. September 2003)

nun also SSH glaub ich nich das du die php datei so einfach ausführen kannst das is schon was kompliziert.... aber über SSL gehts ;-)

fopen() benutzt und einfach die php datei mitsamt voller URL des servers öffnest

fopen("http://www.myserver.de/myphp.php", "r");

zurück bekommst du einen filehandle mit dem du alle daten lesen kannst die myphp.php ausgibt..

und so etwas findet man entweder indem man gleich im php manual nachguckt (http://www.php.net) oder die  funktion benutzt... ein einmal gründlich  ruft


----------



## MiLa (30. September 2003)

Wie ich es liebe...

Es gibt auch eine nette *Suchfunktion* !


Ich hatte vor kurzem einen Thread, wo ich das recht ausführlich erklärt habe.
Ich glaub dieses Thema ist bald ein tutorial wert 
Ich habe bereits 2 Webinterfaces geschrieben, 
also denke ich mal, dass ich mich so langsam an ein Tutorial setzen werde.

Hier nochmal der Thread: 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=131909

Sollte helfen...

[edit]
Als ich damit angefangen hab, habe ich auch wie son verzweifelter danach gesucht, aber bei Google & Co steht einfach nicht genug.
Denk mal, jeder der das kann will Geld damit verdienen oder ist sich zu eitel das weiterzugeben.
Oder ich hab einfach nur nach den Falschen begriffen gesucht 
[/edit]

[edit2]
Und pass auf, dass du keine Sicherheitslücke mit den Userrechten in dein System pflückst.
[/edit2]


----------



## MiLa (30. September 2003)

Achso, sorry, das mit dem ANDEREN Server habe ich überlesen.
Das geht meiner Meinung nach nicht so einfach.

Du musst auf dem anderen Server auch einen Webserver mit den jeweiligen Scripts installiert haben.


----------



## SonicBe@m (30. September 2003)

Kommt halt auf die Daten an die er alles haben möchte und was er genau ausführen möchte ansonsten ist das nicht so schwer


----------



## MistR-X (30. September 2003)

also erstmal danke für die antworten,
naja ich will quasi nen gameserver von der webseite aus restarten, nur die gameserver liegen ja auf verschiedenen servern...
und wenn ich jetz per fopen das irgendwie machen soll... versteh ich net ganz wie man das machen soll ehrlichgesagt.
wäre nett wenn du mir das mal genauer erklären könntest, weil die datei muss ja den server restarten bzw eine aufrufen die das macht oder so..


----------



## chibisuke (30. September 2003)

nun gameserver restarten... also gut...

die einfachste zwar nicht ganz professionellste aber trotzdem einfachste methode das zu tun ist indem du auf dem gameserver ein PHP script installierst das den server neu startet...

dann brauchst du nur von dem anderen server auf das script aufrufen mit dentsprechenden parametern...


server1: [restart.php]

```
<?php
if($_GET['pass'] == 'korrektPass') {
system("restartGameServer");
die("0");
}
else die("1");
?>
```

auf dem anderen server heißt es nun

```
<?php
$fp = fopen("http://meinGameServer.com/restart.php?pass=korrektPass", "r");
if(fgetc($fp) == '0') {
echo "gameserver is restarting";
} else {
echo "an error has occured";
}
?>
```

nur jetzt als beispiel wie sowas aussehen könnte, is zwar nicht die professionellste methode, aber eine der einfachsten zund trotzdem halbwegs sicheren...

was ich zusätzlich noch machen würde ist in dem verzeichnis wo restart.php liegt eine .htaccess ablegen die nur dem anderen script zugriff erlaubt , das passwort und der username wird dann in der form übertragen:
http://username:passwort@mainGameServer.com/restart.php


----------



## MiLa (1. Oktober 2003)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, wollte er auf den einzelnen gameservern keine extra Webserver laufen haben, oder ?

Also um das mit PHP zu bewerkstelligen, musst du auf jeden fall auf dem gameserver PHP installiert haben.


----------



## MistR-X (1. Oktober 2003)

danke @ chibisuke 
nur wie meinste das jetz mit der .htaccess so genau?
kenn mich damit auch nich so gut aus :>
gruß,
mistr-x


----------



## chibisuke (1. Oktober 2003)

das mit .htaccess is so gemeint das du wenn du einen apache als webserver laufen hast, du eine datei mit dem namen .htaccess erstellst und damit einen passwortschutz realisieren kannst...... da würd ich dir in dem fall einfach mal den  knopf empfehlen ;-)


----------



## MistR-X (3. Oktober 2003)

jo ok und big euch allen die mir geholf0rn haben :]


----------



## Armadillomon (7. April 2005)

Wenn du ohne zusätzlichen webserver das machen willst probier es mal mit der funktion ssh2_exec von php. Is en bisschen spät aber egal *g*


----------



## tha_specializt (7. August 2005)

chibisuke: erklär mir mal wie das bitteschön gehen soll, sobald ich fgetc benutze, liest er unter keinen umständen das aus, was ich auf dem gameserver per echo ausgeben, sondern anscheinend den kompletten dateiinhalt und/oder das erste zechen, was dann natürlich "<" ist, von dem allseits bekannten "<?php"! Falls ich hier was falsch verstehe, bitte klär mich auf, hier mal mein code:

http-server:

```
<?php
error_reporting(E_ALL);
$gameserverip=$_POST['ip'];
$fp = fopen("http://$PHP_AUTH_USER:$PHP_AUTH_PW@$gameserverip/Kunden/restart.php?pass=$PHP_AUTH_PW", "r"); 
if (fgetc($fp) == '0') { 
echo "Gameserver startet gerade neu...";
fclose($fp);}
if (fgetc($fp) == '1') {
echo "Auf diesem Server ist kein GameServer vorhanden, der Ihrem Benutzer entspricht, bitte überprüfen sie Ihre Angaben!";
fclose($fp);}
if (fgetc($fp) == '2') {
echo "Es wurde ein serverseitiger Fehler festgestellt, bitte melden sie dies einem Administrator, danke!";
fclose($fp);}
```
gameServer:

```
?php
error_reporting(E_ALL);
$filename = '/var/www/Kunden/php_user';
$somecontent = "$PHP_AUTH_USER";
if (is_writable($filename)) {
   if (!$handle = fopen($filename, "w")) {
         die("2");
         exit;
   }

   if (!fwrite($handle, $somecontent)) {
       die("2");
       exit;
   }
   fclose($handle);
   } else {
   die("2");
   }
system('/var/www/Kunden/servercheck.run', $ausgabe);
if (empty ($ausgabe)) {
die("1");}

if($_GET['pass'] == $PHP_AUTH_PW) {
system('/bin/echo "1" > /var/www/status');
die("0");
} else {die("2");
}
?>
```
übrigens is $PHP_AUTH_PW auf beiden server der gleiche (mein kleines geheimnis   ) und servercheck liest die pids des $PHP_AUTH_USERs aus (dieser ist auch der gleiche wie der gameserver-benutzer, auch mein geheimnis  ;-) )


----------



## tha_specializt (7. August 2005)

habs jetz gefunden, der code von chibisuke war unvollständig, es muss lauten:

```
while(!feof($dateihandle)) {
$inhalt = fread($dateihandle,1024);}
```
und dann lässt sich der inhalt der page *zeile für zeile* auslesen über $inhalt. Bitte chibisuke: wenn du in zukunft code postest, dann guck mal eben kurz ob er auch stimmt, die sache hier hat mich einen geschlagenen tag gekostet, ich ging einfach davon aus, dass das was du gepostet hast so stimmt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. August 2005)

chibisuke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun also SSH glaub ich nich das du die php datei so einfach ausführen kannst das is schon was kompliziert.... aber über SSL gehts ;-)
> 
> fopen() benutzt und einfach die php datei mitsamt voller URL des servers öffnest
> 
> ...


Was bitte hat das was Du hier postest mit SSL zu tun?
Selbst die Verbindung zum Server baust Du lediglich mit HTTP und nicht mit HTTPS auf, daher ohne SSL/TLS.
Weiterhin kann ein fopen() zu einem anderen Server mittels allow_url_fopen in der php.ini deaktiviert werden.
Und wo ist das Problem mit SSH etwas auszufuehren?
Dafuer gibt es doch ssh2_exec().
Die SSH2-Unterstuetzung muss halt in PHP aktiv sein, aber dann ist es kein Problem mehr.

Nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## Dimenson (8. August 2005)

Also wenn du Zugriff auf beide Server hast, dann hau des Webinterface auf den Spiel Server den du dann per include(); einbindest. Müsste auf gehen oder per Iframe.

Warum so kompliziert, so gehts doch viel einfacher.

Dann benutzt du "shell_exec" oder "exec".


----------



## tha_specializt (8. August 2005)

also man sollte schon alles durchlesen,bevor man postet, denn 
1) hatte das alles hier NIE etwas mit ssh zu tun, es ging um fopen und fread per HTTP, irgendwer hat map gepostet, dass ssh auch ne alternative wär (sinnlos, system() macht genau das gleiche, allso unnötige aktion)

2) kann auch http sicher sein, was sich von https nicht behaupten lässt, es gibt bereits viele cracks für ssl, ganz im gegensatz zu HTAccess, was eigentlicvh fast nicht zu knacken ist, und genau das benutze ich, so wie chibisuke es auch empfohlen hat. Will mal sehen, wie irgendein möchtegern-"H4xx0r" MD5 entschlüsselt  . Wenn er es innerhalb von 1 Jahr schafft, isser wirklich gut, denn MD5 is ne Sackgasse, lässt sich fast überhaupt nicht decrypten, auch wenn man das Passwort selbst erstellt hat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

system() und exec() kann aber durch den SafeMode schnell mal ein Bein gestellt bekommen.
Das passiert Dir nicht wenn Du SSH nutzt.

Selbst wenn Du .htaccess nutzt wird das Passwort bei einer unverschluesselten Verbindung im Klartext uebertragen, ist somit leicht abhoerbar.
Natuerlich kann eine SSL-Verbindung decodiert werden, jedoch ist das bei einem 1024-Bit-Schluessel entsprechend zeitaufwaendig und somit wesentlich sicherer als eine Klartextuebertragung.
Das beste waere wohl .htaccess in Verbindung mit SSL/TLS zu nutzen.
Aber die Aussage, dass HTTP sicherer als HTTPS ist find ich amuesant. 

Weiterhin, wie erwaehnt, kann auch fopen() mittels HTTP ganz einfach durch Einstellungen in der php.ini unmoeglich gemacht werden.

Und zu guter Letzt moechte ich Dich noch darauf hinweisen Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## tha_specializt (9. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) Selbst wenn Du .htaccess nutzt wird das Passwort bei einer unverschluesselten Verbindung im Klartext uebertragen,
> 2) Aber die Aussage, dass HTTP sicherer als HTTPS ist find ich amuesant.
> 3) Und zu guter Letzt moechte ich Dich noch darauf hinweisen Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


1) ok, dat wusste ich nich, dachte das wird auch in md5 übertragen
2) jo, kann es durchaus....man muss nur wissen WIE, und genau solche sachen darf man dann bei der armee lernen, falls man in die richtigen einheiten geworfen wird   
3) WIeso iCh scHrEib dOcH gAnz noRmaL, oDeR?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Nein, das Passwort wird nicht gehasht uebertragen.
Da hat Deine Kompanie wohl etwas vergessen zu erwaehnen.
Fernmelder?

Fuer jede Verschluesselung gibt es Hacks, und auch MD5 kannst Du mit etwas Aufwand knacken. Einfach Bruteforce-Woerterbuch-Attacke. Dauert auch eine Zeit, aber geht unter Umstaenden schneller als einen 1024-Bit-Schluessel zu knacken.
Immerhin entsprechen bei einem Hash mehrere Strings dem selben Hashwert, das laesst sich beim Hash nunmal nicht vermeiden.

Daher, wie gesagt, wenn es um wichtige Daten geht ist wohl SSL/TLS die bessere Wahl, da damit der Verkehr verschluesselt wird.
Wenn es darum geht zwischen Firmenstandorten Daten sicher zu uebertragen ist wohl ein VPN mit einem 2048-Bit-Schluessel (oder gar mehr) als hinreichend sicher zu betrachten.
Aber was nuetzt alle Verschluesselung wenn der Server selbst unsicher ist? 
Sicherheit liegt halt nicht nur auf der Uebertragungsstrecke, fuer welches im Internet in der Regel SSL/TLS genutzt wird und durchaus auch hinreichend sicher ist.
Nur an den Endstellen muss auch was fuer die Sicherheit getan werden. Denn wem nuetzt eine Uebertragung des Passwortes mit 1024-Bit-Schluessel wenn z.B. ein veralteter FTP-Server aufgrund von Sicherheitsluecken root-Zugriff gewaehrt. 

Offensichtlich hast Du beim Bund nicht die notwendige Disziplin gelernt um Dich einigermassen anstaendig zu unterhalten, Deinem letzten Satz nach zu schliessen. 
Wir legen hier Wert auf korrekte Rechtschreibung und auch die Einhaltung der guten, alten Gross- und Kleinschreibung.
Wir wollen ja den Qualitaetsstandard von tutorials.de aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## tha_specializt (9. August 2005)

aha, meine gross/kleinschreibung defniert also direkt meine disziplin beim bund damals... is klar.... Kennst du das Wort Ironie? Anscheinend nicht, versuch mal, die Worte des gegnübers genauer zu untersuchen, anstatt gleich meine Ehre als (ex) Soldat anzugreifen, ich hab echt besseres zu tun, als mir von nem Zivillisten vorschreiben zu lassen, ob und wann ich gut/nicht gut war/bin. Informationen über meine Einheit darf ich dir nur geben, wenn du einen Sicherhheitsstatus vorweisen kannst, hierfür ist mindestens Stufe 2 erforderlich. Ich würde dann einen Dienstnachweis, eine Kopie des Nachweises der Erteilung deiner Klassifizierung, und eventuelle Ansprechpartner beim MAD benötigen (die müssten auf dem Formular von damals mit drauf stehen) Darf ich mal fragen wo DU gedient hast? Scheint ja nicht gerade die Elite-Einheit schlechthin gewesen zu sein, wenn du andere Menschen aufgrund ihrer Gross/-Kleinschreibung beurteilst, und dann noch glaubst, anderen die SoldatenEhre streitig machen zu können, bei sowas bin ich empfindlich! Patriotismus? Schonmal vernommen? Es soll nämlich auch Soldaten geben, die das ganze aus gewissen Gründen machen, nicht nur weil sie es müssen... Schön dass man in diesem Forum gleich am Anfang direkt so angegriffen wird, das lässt doch stark an den vorhandenen Kompetenzen zweifeln. Auch, und noch einer: HTACCESS wurde beim Bund kein einziges mal erwähnt, das hab ich mir vor kurzem selbst angeeignet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Dir hat irgendwie der Bund das Hirn zermatscht, oder?
Und was heisst hier Zivilist?
Ich hab ein Jahr lang beim groessten Trachtenverein der Bundesrepublik verbracht.
Davon 3 Monate freiwillig, was aber nichts mit Patriotismus zu tun hat.
Ich war auch nicht da weil ich musste, ich haette durchaus auch Zivi machen koennen, aber ich dachte mir ich schau mir den Spass mal an.
Und hoer mir bitte mit Sicherheitsstatus und dem ganzen Quatsch auf, ich war im Geschaeftszimmer hauptsaechlich fuer die Post zustaendig, da kam mir genug "sicherheitsrelevantes" Zeug in die Finger.

Falls Du es denn unbedingt wissen musst: Ich habe im Fernmeldebataillions 820 in Duesseldorf meine Zeit verbracht. Natuerlich keine Spezialisten auf dem Gebiet Computer, aber dafuer hatten die ja mich.
Das mit der Gross- und Kleinschreibung habe ich Dir erklaert, das liegt einfach daran, dass wir hier im Forum darauf Wert legen. Siehe Netiquette, Punkt 12.
Und auch Ironie ist mir ein Begriff. Jedoch scheinst Du meinen etwas bissigen Kommentar gleich in den falschen Hals bekommen zu haben da Du Dich ja gleich in Deiner "Ehre" als Soldat verletzt siehst.

Also, sei nicht so angepisst nur weil ich Dich darauf hinweise, dass wir hier auf korrekte Gross- und Kleinschreibung Wert legen und komm Dir nicht so gross vor als Soldat. Wahrscheinlich Neckermann-StUffz, was? 
Und auch mit Deinem Wissen in Sachen Sicherheit brauchst Du hier nicht so viel Schaum schlagen. Nur weil Du mal was gelesen/gehoert hast, dass SSL geknackt werden kann heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es unsicher ist.
Ich hab mich selbst lange genug mit Verschluesselung und Sicherheit auseinandergesetzt, und glaub mir, ich weiss wovon ich da rede.
Die beiden Links in meiner Signatur sind nur 2 der Websites die ich *jeden* Tag aufsuche um in dieser Hinsicht auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein.


----------



## Mairhofer (9. August 2005)

@tha_specializt 
Bitte für das Auge schon etwas strukturierter schreiben, ich hatte wenig schlaf 

Könnten wir vielleicht wieder zum Thema zurückkommen?
Mich interessiert die Frage hier auch gerade.

Ich hab mal bei einem Serververwaltungsscript gesehen, das dort aktionen auf einem remoteserver in einem Script per lynx iniitialisert werden. Per GET wurden die ganzen Informationen im Klartext übertragen (was in dem Fall auch z.B. Kundendaten waren), was mir einen tiefern Schauder über den Rücken laufen ließ.

Hatte mir dann selber eine Alternative Methode überlegt, das ganze per Mail zu lösen, was auch  ist. Es gab Zeitverzug etc, da man ja nicht alle 5 Sekunden nachschauen sollte, ob eine neue Mail und damit eine neue Handlung(Aktion) vorliegt.
Der nächste Schritt wäre dann gewesen, einen eigenen Daemon zu installieren auf beiden Kisten, die auf einem bestimmten Port ála VPN miteinander kommunizieren.
Ich habs das ganze mittlerweile gelöscht, ich weiss nicht was mich da geritten hat.

Wenn man etwas per URL initialiseren will, dann muss die URL sicher sein.
Bedeutet schon, das man den Aufruf von der Datei auf dem Remoteserver durch HTACCESS schützt. Sprich User und Passwort und dann noch eine ...
ALLOW ip
DENY ALL
...Geschichte.
Aber auch das wäre mir nicht sicher genug.
Die URL, bzw die Get params müssten verschlüsselt sein.
In diesem Fall hier, das ein Server neugestartet werden muss (sprich Reboot GameServer Ja oder Nein) ist es ja nicht das Problem. Möchte man aber andere Daten, wie Kundendaten o.ä. übertragen, bringen Hash Werte nichts mehr.

Da es hier aber um GameServer geht, würde ich sagen, das der Hash Wert aus einem Konstrukt sein muss, das einmalig ist.

So wäre ein Aufruf der URL
https://user:name@www.seite.de/rebootgameserver=checksum=29zhd9293rhd92qdh

die Checksum in dem Fall, sollte dann auch folgenden Inhalten bestehen
REBOOT JA/NEIN   -  geheimesPasswort  -  aktuelle Stunde
also
md5('ja-PASSWORT-'.date('H', time()));
Wenn der RemoteServer nun per $_GET['checksum'] was erhält, könnte er prüfen

IF(md5('ja-PASSWORT-'.date('H', time()) = $_GET['checksum'])
 // Reboot GameServer

Problem finde ich hierbei nur wieder, wenn nun mehrere GameServer auf dem Server laufen.
Dann müsste man noch ein argument in die Checksumme einbauen, welche den speziellen Gameserver (auf dem Server) definiert und die If-Abfragen solange durchführt, bis er den richtigen gefunden hat.
Falls kein MD5 mit dem $_GET Param übereinstimmt, dann will hier wohl einer was hacken und es sollte ne Mail oder nen Log eintrag fürn Admin geben.

Wäre froh, wenn hier jemand eine sehr gute Idee zu dem THema hat, wo zum Beispiel nicht nur ein Ja/nein auf dem anderen RemoteServer ankommen muss, sondern zum Beispiel einen kompletten Kundendatensatz. (vllt nen Tutorial?)

Gruss


----------



## tha_specializt (9. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir hat irgendwie der Bund das Hirn zermatscht, oder?


genauuuu! Deinen immernoch auftretenden Verbalen Ergüssen zu urteilen bist du entweder nicht besonders alt, oder irgendwie.... weiss nich; zurückgeblieben?


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was heisst hier Zivilist?


Öhm.... Man Nehme einen Duden her, schlage dort unter "Z" auf, und erblicke das sagenunmwobene Wort in seiner genauen Definition


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich Neckermann-StUffz, was?


 nö, und auch kein 5-pfennig-hakenschläger, erstrecht kein Notensternchen. Dienstgrade waren bei mir erstmal unwichtig... denke, dass das auch der Grund für meine Einsetzung war --> Einen StuffZ kann man manche sachen garned machen lassen, einen HG (fast SG geworden) kannste praktisch alles heissen, der holt sogar mal Post wenns sein muss...wenn grad der OG ned da is  . Und ich bin auch froh drum, ned mehr geworden zu sein, als Schulterhufe hat man bei uns ziemlich den Anus aufgerissen gekricht, ständig irgendwo ne Disziplinarmaßnahme, nur weil StUffz XY vergessen hat dies und das zu erledigen, da hatt ich kein Bock drauf, mit dem Hptm, dem OTL, dem O, dem FtlKptn und abundzu dem goldenen Männchen wars viel lustiger als in der normalen Einheit . --> Besonders wenn der Hptm wieder mit seinen Frauengeschichten ankam, wurde es spannend  


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und auch mit Deinem Wissen in Sachen Sicherheit brauchst Du hier nicht so viel Schaum schlagen.


   tu ich das? Glaub eher nicht.... Hab ich damit angegeben? Nö. Ich wollts nur mal ausgedrückt haben, dass mir da so EIN ODER ZWEI sachen an die ohren gekommen sind. DU prahlst hier grade mächtig rum, ned ich. Hmmmm, wenn du so brutalst viel "Sicherheitssachen" gesehen hast wieso schickst mir dann ned einfach deine Klassifizierung? Ach? Hammakeine? Hammagesichtzu? ooooooooooo. Ruhebox? Eule lässt ma schön grüssen AGANautchen...
Naja ich lass ma lieber stecken jetz, tu dir selbst einen Gefallen, und hilf dem da oben und lass mich in Ruhe. Besser is das für die Umwelt und meine Lachmuskeln


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Schau mal in mein Profil, dann kannst Du Dir sicher erklaeren warum ich jetzt gerade keinen wirklichen Zugriff auf irgendwelche Unterlagen von diesem Tralala-Verein habe.
Ich hab nichtmal wirklichen Ueberblick darueber, weil es fuer mich ca. so viel Wert wie Toilettenpapier hat, jedoch weniger Nutzen.

Lass uns die ganze Sache einfach mal im Sinne des Forums vergessen.
Ich hab keine Lust hier gross rumzudiskutieren. 1. hat das nicht viel Sinn, 2. meinst Du ja eh ich waere zurueckgeblieben. Ich weiss dass dem nicht so ist, und interessiert mich ungefaehr so viel wie die Politik Zimbabwes. Und um auch noch 3. anzufuehren: Ich diskutier einfach wesentlich lieber wenn ich jemandem meine direkt in's Gesicht sagen kann, und nicht hier, wo man ja schoen in Sicherheit alles sagen kann was man denn will.

Du fragst mich danach wo ich gedient hab, besitzt aber selbst nicht den Anstand damit rauszuruecken.


----------



## tha_specializt (9. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du fragst mich danach wo ich gedient hab, besitzt aber selbst nicht den Anstand damit rauszuruecken.


MilSich, Lektion 1) "Der Soldat im einzelnen ist verpflichtet, Informationen über die Bundeswehr, deren Mitglieder, Beauftragte, Standorte und Ausrüstung auch nach seiner Entlassung geheim zu halten. Im Falle von sicherheitsrelevanter Informationsausgabe an ehemalige Soldaten, ist eine entsprechende Sicherheitsprüfung durchzuführen, die den genehmigten Erhalt des Materials bestätigen. Zuwiederhandlung wird strafrechtlich verfolgt und kann mit bis zu 10 Jahren Haft bestraft werden, in besonderen Fällen ist eine Klassifizierung als "Hochverrat" möglich, und eine Haft von mehr als 10 Jahren nicht ausgeschlossen."

--> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das ein Mädchenverein ist, bei dem nur Deppen rumlaufen, die nix können etc? Wenn Ja: Was glaubst du, warum der deutschen Armee gewisse Beschränkungen auferliegen? Um uns zu ärgern?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Die Standorte der Bundeswehr sind auch sooooo geheim.
Ich denke Du warst ein wirklich guter Soldat. Wenn's eine Anweisung gab hast Du sie ohne darueber nachzudenken ausgefuehrt. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht.

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass die Bundeswehr ein Maedchenverein ist bei dem Deppen rumlaufen.
Aber ich glaube, dass die Bundeswehr ein lustiger Tralala-Verein mit einer ueberdurchschnittlichen Konzentration an waffengeilen Versagern ist.

Und diese Beschraenkungen gibt es sicher nicht weil wir eine so tolle Hardcore-Truppe haben die's voll drauf hat und jede andere Armee ohne Probleme in die Tasche stecken koennte.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (9. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...)Aber ich glaube, dass die Bundeswehr ein lustiger Tralala-Verein mit einer ueberdurchschnittlichen Konzentration an waffengeilen Versagern ist.(...)


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, sorry.

-GEDANKENPAUSE-

Wir haben einfach nur 1,5 Jahre durchgesoffen.
Zu Manöwern wurden wir wegen Trunkenheit nicht zugelassen, weil der Spieß, der, der am vollsten war, keine Aufsicht halten durfte.....
 ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Ich sag ja auch nicht ausschliesslich.
Hab selbst einige anstaendige Leute beim Bund kennengelernt.
Und mein Spiess war auch gnadenlos gut, genau wie mein KpChef.

Trotzdem war's schon traurig zu sehen wie viele da hingehen und es kaum erwarten koennen das G36 zu bekommen.

Ich fand das Jahr lustig, als GeZi-Soldat (das boese Sch-Wort darf ich ja hier nicht nutzen  ) ist es sowieso laessig. Die Leute sind in der Regel freundlich zu einem und wenn nicht ist die Bearbeitung mal was langsamer. 
Wir hatten z.B. regelmaessig Fruehstueck im GeZi, mit Spiess, Chef und KpTruppfuehrer.
In der Zeit war dann eben nicht viel los im Gezi, ausser es kam halt mal jemand wirklich wichtiges.
Aber selbst Leute aus anderen Kompanien, auch Feldwebel und Leutnants, sind zum Teil mit dem Kommentar "ich komm dann spaeter wieder" einfach wieder rueckwaerts zur Tuer raus.


----------

